# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  سال جد&#1740;د مبارک

## Afshinpour

نوروز سعید باستانی بر ایران و  ایرانیان مبارک.

دوست قدیمی شما. 

علی افشین پور

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

علی جون چاکنیم :?  ببخشید چاکریم  :lol:

----------


## sayana

جناب افشین پور من هم سال نو را به شما تبریک میگم هم ورود دوباره تون رو به سایت.
موفق و موید باشید از اینکه اینکه دوباره برگشتید خوشحالم.

----------


## Voldemort

جناب افشین پور من هم ورود دوباره شما و همچنین عید نوروز را به شما تبریک عرض می کنم.

----------


## imported_admin

بنده هم بنوبه خودم سال نو را به شما و بقیه دوستان تریک میگم

----------

